# Shipping of Car from Doha?



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

My husband is looking for a transport company to ship his small car from Doha, and also want to know if we have to leave the car empty or can put suitcases inside? Thank you


----------



## ammar456 (Dec 10, 2011)

You'd have to get a Doha based company, UAE companies can only export cars, not bring them in. Infact, some cranes can probably do it for not too much (it's only 5-6 hours drive technically). I wouldn't leave bags inside; the less items in the car, the better. Saudi customs can be a bit fussy.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

I've spoken to Crown Relocations in Doha to do this (we ended up selling it off tho' from the talk of it being too much hassle). 

If you'd like to get started, their number is : +974 4462 1115. The person I dealt with is efficient although away for Christmas unfortunately. We moved from Doha to Dubai a couple of months back.

Good Luck.


----------



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

ammar456 said:


> You'd have to get a Doha based company, UAE companies can only export cars, not bring them in. Infact, some cranes can probably do it for not too much (it's only 5-6 hours drive technically). I wouldn't leave bags inside; the less items in the car, the better. Saudi customs can be a bit fussy.


ugh I totally forgot about that, its the same reason he wont do the drive over.


----------



## Amal_44 (Nov 15, 2011)

Red_Nosed said:


> I've spoken to Crown Relocations in Doha to do this (we ended up selling it off tho' from the talk of it being too much hassle).
> 
> If you'd like to get started, their number is : +974 4462 1115. The person I dealt with is efficient although away for Christmas unfortunately. We moved from Doha to Dubai a couple of months back.
> 
> Good Luck.


thanks so very much, although he might end up doing the same.


----------



## ammar456 (Dec 10, 2011)

Amal_44 said:


> thanks so very much, although he might end up doing the same.


haha, saudi is the only reason i dont drive from one gulf country to the next. you almost always have to go through them.


----------



## mokec1973 (Dec 15, 2011)

*car shipping*

There is an article about general car shipping good to knows on Squidoo

"car shipping services"

...and don't leave bags inside


----------

